# Brainstorming a lobster recipe



## Jeekinz (May 2, 2008)

OK. I've been a little stumped on this idea..er recreation that I saw on TV once.  I thought I had the basic idea of the dish from memory, but for the life of me can't remember where I saw it.  And I can only remember slightly what it consists of.  Here goes:

Lobster Tart, if you will.

Using a ring mold to plate.

Lobster meat with some sort of cream sauce (I'm thinking a hollandaise that incorporates fish stock); on top of that lightly sauteed asparagus, peeled; then this is where I'm stumped - for the next layer I was thinking a mini potato pancake made from fingerling slices (ring mold in a pan, layer in the potato discs and cook until somewhat like a pancake); on top of the potato would be a fried egg; then finished with either shaved truffle or some micro green.  The main sauce would be the hollandaise pooled on the plate first, with some kind of bold flavored accent sauce that would garnish the plate.

I'm stuck on other variations.  Any ideas?


----------



## Bilby (May 3, 2008)

Seafood Secrets - Recipes

This is a recipe for a lobster tart but in no way like the one you described!

Sure it wasn't a poached egg instead of fried?


----------



## Bilby (May 3, 2008)

349 manually selected sites about Shellfish recipes

This link is a database of links.  Each time you see "lobster recipes", it will load a new page on another site.  One of the first two generic links, has heaps!! (Nothing like the one you described either but still heaps!!)

I will keep looking thru my collection of links for something akin to your recipe.


----------



## Bilby (May 3, 2008)

Lobster Lasagna

(Getting closer with that one!)


----------



## Jeekinz (May 3, 2008)

Thanks Bilby.  I might try to make it today.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 3, 2008)

Well, I took the plunge.  Here's were I'm at so far:

Lobster cooked, sliced fingerlings blanched, asparagus blanched and resting in an ice bath, the sauce is simmering.

Bye little buddy 







Carrot, celery, shallot, asparagus ends, fresh herbs and pepper corns, white wine, and the liquid will be the water that the lobster cooked in.






Lobster is done and cut up.  I left the tail and claws whole for now.  I used mostly the rest of the carcass and tried to retain any CLEAR juices from it.  The "guts" were removed and discarded because I do not want a green tint to my sauce.






Next is the potato....


----------



## Jeekinz (May 3, 2008)

Turned out 'OK'.  Anyone know how I could make the potato slices stick together?  I thought the pan basting in butter would do it, but it didn't work too well.  Still cooked god, but I had to fix the cake.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, I know about the metal and non stick pan thing.  lol


----------



## Jeekinz (May 3, 2008)

Here's the stock so far.  I keep ladleing the cooking liquid in when it reduces by half.  Kind of like risotto.  The scent in my kitchen is unbelievable.  Even if the finished dish is a failure, the sauce will be great.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 3, 2008)

The stock is done.  I'm testing sauces now.  The first one will be the stock, brandy, lemon juice and finished with butter.


----------



## ironchef (May 3, 2008)

Dip the potato slices in a combination of melted butter and corn starch (about 1/2 cup cornstarch per lb. of butter) then mold the potato and put them in the fridge to so that the butter hardens and everything sticks together. Cut the potatoes thinner and make a single layer with the potato or else it won't get crispy or brown evenly. Saute in oil and then add butter near the end to brown.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 3, 2008)

Thanks alot.

Any ideas for a sauce?  The brandy was too heavy in the beurre blanc, going with wine now, incorporating the stock.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 3, 2008)

The stock came out excellent.  Trial and error to get the right sauce.


----------



## ironchef (May 3, 2008)

You could reduce some of the stock to a few tablespoons to really concentrate the flavor, and then incorporate that into a beurre blanc or hollandaise.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for helping, IC.  I made a egg yolk sauce, beurre blanc and cream sauce.  The winner was a roux/stock sauce.  The final sauce really made the flavors of the stock shine.

Bon Appetite -


----------



## Jeekinz (May 3, 2008)

The final dish was very light and flavorful.  I used parsley as the main ingredient for the green accent sauce.  I think next time I'll try asparagus or basil maybe.  There's also a wasabi/ginger paste in the sauce which tastes great by itself, but it's brown instead of green.

I may try a balsamic reduction of sorts and also follow IC's advice on the reduction and potato tip.

Like all the prototypes, it took a long time to prepare.  About 4 hours start to finish. Next time will be alot easier.

Folks, stocks are the key to good food.  I was tempted to buy prepared veggie stock and just add the lobster to it, but decided to do the whole shebang from scratch.  I'm glad I did, you just cannot get that flavor or aroma from any can.  Plus, it's easy to do.


----------



## Jeff G. (May 3, 2008)

I see a huge flaw in your dish..... 

NOT ENOUGH LOBSTER!!!  



Jeekinz said:


> Thanks for helping, IC.  I made a egg yolk sauce, beurre blanc and cream sauce.  The winner was a roux/stock sauce.  The final sauce really made the flavors of the stock shine.
> 
> Bon Appetite -


----------



## Jeekinz (May 3, 2008)

Jeff G. said:


> I see a huge flaw in your dish.....
> 
> NOT ENOUGH LOBSTER!!!


 
Easily fixed.


----------

